# London Frag Fest 2013



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

London Frag Fest 2013
12pm-4pm on Saturday June 1st, at the London-Lambeth Legion
London, Ontario

http://londonfragfest.ca

This is our first year! Born as an idea on our local website in early 2013, and building on the success of similar meets and swaps (Toronto, Michigan). London is a very central location in Southwestern Ontario, easy distance to Toronto, Windsor, Michigan, Sarnia, Kitchener, St. Catherines, Buffalo, Chatham, Goderich, Kincardine and many more. There is an ever increasing 'reef enthusiast' population in Southwestern Ontario and Northeastern United States. This is a chance for many groups and people to meet and exchange goods and ideas.
First and foremost, this is a fun event where hopefully people can get access to many corals they otherwise may never see. Our area is blessed with an abundance of elite reefkeepers who from time to time share pieces of their fantastic colonies, and often at prices you would never otherwise see! Trade, sell or buy, that's the idea! As with many things, your trash maybe someone else's treasure! Who knows, you might even make a few bucks, make some new friends or simply learn about the wonders of reefkeeping.

All are welcome to attend, or rent a table to show off their products or wares. From retailers to simple hobbyists, you'll never know who you might meet at one of these things.

Being our first year, there may be some hiccups, but hopefully nothing too major. We're hoping this will be a fun annual event.

Tentatively it is set for 12pm-4pm on Saturday June 1st, at the London-Lambeth Legion just as the sun begins to shine! (Directions)

Proceeds from the event go to the Boy's and Girls club of London, a a non-profit recreational facility that provides activities for children, seniors and families in need.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I was about to copy and paste your thread of RC to here ^_^ well written good sir! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

thmh said:


> I was about to copy and paste your thread of RC to here ^_^ well written good sir!
> 
> PEWPEW!


thanks sir!

spread the word to anyone whom may be intertested in attending including sponsors to local reefers and anyone  in between


----------



## ricklalonde (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally a proper frag swap . Count me in!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Free bump and good luck!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

dang straight.....I can almost taste the rainbow.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Super pumped! Would be nice to see some GTA people there


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Lots of people from sarnia, chatham and windor are coming. Im sure these gta'ers are not gonna get left in the dust.

Bigshow and madjelly are coming. Maybe March and Burc will step up...


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Im definitely down to come if exams don't conflict. I'll hitch a ride with madjelly


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

darryl_v said:


> Lots of people from sarnia, chatham and windor are coming. Im sure these gta'ers are not gonna get left in the dust.
> 
> Bigshow and madjelly are coming. Maybe March and Burc will step up...


Nice! What about myreeftank.ca is he going to step up and bring all the good stuff  ?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

uniboob said:


> Nice! What about myreeftank.ca is he going to step up and bring all the good stuff  ?


I'll be there and you know I'll bring some heat. I think it will be a great turn out.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

This is going to be amazing, Im very exited to see how the frag fest is going to turn out and Im hoping to get myself some nice frags..is all about the frags


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Will be better then amazing. I know so


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a very central location for people all over Southern Ontario so I hope we see a strong GTA presence.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

darryl_v said:


> This is a very central location for people all over Southern Ontario so I hope we see a strong GTA presence.


I'm from London but moved to Toronto about 6 years ago. I will likely be catching a train or bus to London just for this


----------



## ricklalonde (Feb 23, 2011)

Just an update.

The vendor tables are now full!!! Everyone super excited. Check out the updated lay-out and list of vendors for the event. Looks like there's going to be an amazing selection of frags!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

MadJelly next to Fragcave...can I bring a BBQ or a smoker to make a brisket??


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

There's a BBQ there


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok. Its just been confirmed. Elvis will be there. 


So now you know, you have to go!


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, I'm really excited for this show as well! Can't wait to show you guys/gals our products in person!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what is the "Headliner Reef wholesale"? is it hardware stuff?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> what is the "Headliner Reef wholesale"? is it hardware stuff?


Yeah, will they be selling anything?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

sig said:


> what is the "Headliner Reef wholesale"? is it hardware stuff?


From what I have been told: reef wholesale will have a trade show setup of some sort there. They are supposed to be doing some sort of fragging demo, talk about risks of fragging health wise to the hobbiest and as well as how it helps the ocean.



liz said:


> Yeah, will they be selling anything?


I do not believe they will have anything for sale there as they do not sell to public. Sealife central will be there where products can be purchased through them there. Hopefully they load sealife up with some stuff to sell


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice~ everyone is under one roof. maybe I will bring my wife there too


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

It just keeps getting better and better.

Quote from organizer on another forum:

Looks like we're going to have an onyx LED system from RapidLED for raffle. Also a NICE 25-pack of frags from Frag a Lot and I believe we will have some -primo- frags from Bigshow. As well, there should be a portable frag tank up for grabs, and that's just what I have confirmed  


WOOT!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Less then a month to go, more prizes for raffle too.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazing raffle prizes! Thank you all who donated.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

I added my raffle prize. A premium Picasso and platinum pair with RBTA @!

Only one week left....


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

Can we have the raffle right after I get my tickets


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

BadTiming;32i 8977 said:


> Can we have the raffle right after I get my tickets


I think that would just be bad timing.....

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Frag Fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^i call shotgun!!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I call sleeping in the backseat!!!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I never thought about that LMAO!


----------



## MadJellyCorals (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a teaser of what mjc is bringing to the fragfest!!
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45895


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

a sample of some of the frags at my table...


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

I plan on heading to the fragfest on Saturday and spending some $$$, but it'll be my first time transporting corals in the car for an extended period of time. Is there anything special I would need to do to store the bags of goodies? Now that I think about it, do people have a special way of transporting corals/fish in general? I've never put my consideration other than putting the bags in the car just so it won't get much sunlight or move around.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> a sample of some of the frags at my table...


how much for a frag of those orange/green center zoas?


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

circky said:


> I plan on heading to the fragfest on Saturday and spending some $$$, but it'll be my first time transporting corals in the car for an extended period of time. Is there anything special I would need to do to store the bags of goodies? Now that I think about it, do people have a special way of transporting corals/fish in general? I've never put my consideration other than putting the bags in the car just so it won't get much sunlight or move around.


Its really not that hard. People ship corals overnight (including myself) all the time. Just keep them at room temperature or slightly better (70-80*) and you will be fine.



Flexin5 said:


> how much for a frag of those orange/green center zoas?


Those are Sunny D and a collector. I wont say how much the frags will be (you'll have to come see at frag fest) but I can say they will be cheaper than virtually anywhere you find on the net and all of those places are in the US. ex. http://www.atlantisaquarium.net/products/sunny-delight-paly


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

man, this sucks. I got family stuff this saturday. AGAIN. couldn't go to the BBQ either. I guess I better keep my money lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> a sample of some of the frags at my table...


Nice stuff Darryl!!!!

Looks like you, a couple of these guys from TO and that bearded one in Hamilton got their game on.  Worth the price of admission alone.

Good Luck with the show!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys what did you guys get at the fragfest? I couldn't go so tell me what I missed.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

+1 - pictures or it never happened! 🐠


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

It was a great turn out for the first event. The vendors were amazing and there was an abundance of crazy corals. It was definitely a buyers market this time and Im sure everyone got some awesome deals.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had an amazing time and met some new people. Me personally, I'm not posting any pictures...you missed out!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I had a great time. It was well worth the 5 hour round trip drive. I bought 11 frags and won a frag display/sale tank. Lots of people and great prices. Whoever but this together did a great job. Thanks. On a side note to the vendors I was a little disappointed in the lack of dry goods. I really thought at the least that someone would be selling plugs for making frags and glue to glue what was bought to rocks. Now when is the next one? LOL


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> Now when is the next one? LOL


End of September/early October, in Toronto.
Will post details in a couple of months, when I've sorted it all out.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

teemee said:


> End of September/early October, in Toronto.
> Will post details in a couple of months, when I've sorted it all out.


I support you marg!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

I was just wondering if there will be a toronto event. am in on this one!!!! 

the london one was great!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The Frag fest was great, I think there was a lot of people considering the location and that not everyone could get there.
Toronto Frag Fest would really rock Im in and I would like to get involve in organizing if necessary.
Does anyone have a poster of the Frag Fest I would love to get one for my cave


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I only got their towards the end but I think aside from vendors there should also be an auction similar to the one held for most other fish clubs. I believe this would make it much more exciting.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> I had a great time. It was well worth the 5 hour round trip drive. I bought 11 frags and won a frag display/sale tank. Lots of people and great prices. Whoever but this together did a great job. Thanks. On a side note to the vendors I was a little disappointed in the lack of dry goods. I really thought at the least that someone would be selling plugs for making frags and glue to glue what was bought to rocks. Now when is the next one? LOL


Congratulations!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> End of September/early October, in Toronto.
> Will post details in a couple of months, when I've sorted it all out.


&#128518; I can't wait to hear more Margaret...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I only got their towards the end but I think aside from vendors there should also be an auction similar to the one held for most other fish clubs. I believe this would make it much more exciting.


you came towards the end and thought it was boring? You should have been there from the beginning when it was super busy!!! No auction needed in my opinion since it was a frag sale and swap. Most people didn't even want to pay $20 for a frag so I don't see them bidding on a red planet colony worth $200


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

explor3r said:


> The Frag fest was great, I think there was a lot of people considering the location and that not everyone could get there.
> Toronto Frag Fest would really rock Im in and I would like to get involve in organizing if necessary.
> Does anyone have a poster of the Frag Fest I would love to get one for my cave


Contact Glen. I think though that he kept most of it generic. I bet he plans to reuse them.

However, he got them from vista print, and could probably order another one for cheap, and have it shipped to your place.

As for the TO event. I am in. I enjoy these shows! So much fun.

Auctions... Not needed at these events!!!! If you have been to MACNA, you would see over 1k people over 3 days (most are there all weekend) the raffle is huge (easy to do with donated items, or heavy discounts to the organizers of the show if they pay for them)

London frag fest went from nothing, to a well executed show in less than 3 months (pretty sure that was what it was) Not bad for someone that has never done one before!

Hats off to Glen, and I hope to be able to assist with any show coming to TO.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Team MJC had a blast !!! it was our very first event and we didn't know what to expect but all i can say is who ever didnt go did miss out on some awesome reefing activities!!!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Team MJC is class all they way. They even offered to share their french fries when i didnt have a chance to get food. Haha.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had such a good time! The entire day was fun, from cracking jokes with peacock, explorer and alcharacter in the car up until the end. Great seeing familiar faces and meeting new people too, not to mention the frags! Hats off to the organizers, you guys did a fantastic job.


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

Well worth the drive from Ottawa, had an excellent time meeting some of you. Thanks to:

The Organizer's
Big Show and GF for the Acans 
MJC for the Candy Apple Red
Darryl for the Zoa's and SPS
Frag cave for the orange eyed chalice

To POSEIDON'S REEF who noticed me walking around and I hadn't bought anything from them, next time I'll bring more money 

Well Done!

Kevin


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

had a great time! finally got a chance to experience an event like this. cant wait for the toronto one! It was great going with Flexin5, Alex and alcharacter. Had a blast the whole day and helped a lot with info when needed it. Cant go wrong with the food near the end, our little secret ahaha. Thanks so much alex for taking me and definitely will recommend everyone that missed out to take a chance and look into the toronto one when its being planned. It'll definitely be an event no one would want to miss.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I came with $5 thinking we would stop at a bank but we never did.
Somehow came home with a skimmer, got free lunch, a few frags, and some awesome chat in the Jeep. 

I had meant to sleep the way there but that truck was full of energy and the event itself was amazing. Thanks alot guys and thanks to alex for helping a brother out!

Lastly, thanks to Brian with CADlights for setting me up with an amazing skimmer...now I just have to do a review of it


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^the jeep was bumping! LOL i was hoping for some sleep too with only getting 2hrs the night before haha


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

BadTiming said:


> Well worth the drive from Ottawa, had an excellent time meeting some of you. Thanks to:
> 
> The Organizer's
> Big Show and GF for the Acans
> ...


Holy...you cleaned up Kevin !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frag fest*

bummed that I missed this event .............grrrrrrrrrrr sounds like it was an amazing time wish I had of made the trek.
cant wait till the Toronto show .


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

*Awesome event, glad I was there *

I'm glad I made the trip out from Ottawa for this show. Thank you for stopping by our CAD Lights booth, it was great talking to everyone. Thank you Glen for organizing the event. Can't wait until the Toronto show!

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

darryl_v said:


> Holy...you cleaned up Kevin !


Well I generally buy corals 1-3 times a year and I like to get corals we don't have here in Ottawa. I'm glad ther wasn't an ATM machine as there was some much to choose from and so many great sponsors. Also I like supporting hobbists(sp).

Cheers


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Kevin. Hope you and your tank are doing great. If you go to the toronto one I will likely see you there.

cheers.!


----------

